# Vintage skirt guard tying patterns



## AntonyR

I searched the forums and the web, but I haven't found a place that shows any illustrations of the patterns used to re-tie/restore the twine use on prewar girl's rear fender skirt guards. I've seen straight laced, spider web, zig-zag, but if anyone has a pattern or a tutorial on the actual tying, please post it!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

This is how Schwinn did it and the string had little color accent lines.


----------



## JOEL

Not the best picture, but this pattern looked pretty good. I did this one for practice and have used it on a couple other bikes. 

With thick string, make a V from fender toward axle by tying knots in the string  under the fender. Then go back with thinner string in a different color and lace from the axle tab through the V's.


----------



## AntonyR

I like that idea Joel, thanks.


----------



## JOEL

Forgot to mention, if you overlap the upper V's in alternating colors it makes a cool pattern.


----------



## pedal alley

JOEL said:


> Not the best picture, but this pattern looked pretty good. I did this one for practice and have used it on a couple other bikes.
> 
> With thick string, make a V from fender toward axle by tying knots in the string  under the fender. Then go back with thinner string in a different color and lace from the axle tab through the V's.




that looks great . 
JOEL,
can you inform me ..
does the rider's skirt,
stay out of the spokes ?
i can't be paying for 
repair/replacement of
an era dress that gets
messed up while a lady is riding
a bicycle that i rented her. thanks.

i knew that other dude..
didn't have the skills to
come up with that on his
own. pulls his own chain.


----------



## AntonyR

pedal alley said:


> i knew that other dude..
> didn't have the skills to
> come up with that on his
> own. pulls his own chain.



Who are you referring to?


----------



## BRITTANI

Hi, its a so nice and good site ever. Its a really great and fantastic post here in this site. So, thank you for the sharing of your ideas and thoughts to all of us.


----------



## roxyXXX

hi,i was searching about some unique bicycles when i visit this site which has nice post with authentic knowledge about Vintage skirt guard tying patterns.hope to see more about illustrations here
cheers


----------



## El Hefe Grande

markivpedalpusher said:


> This is how Schwinn did it and the string had little color accent lines.





I know this post is old...but do you still have the image from this post?


----------

